# tropical climates are inviting



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't ever "longed" to live in a tropical area, although I enjoyed a visit to Hawaii for 2 weeks, I was way ready to come back to Oregon.  I watched a movie filmed down in Florida though lastnight, and man it made me want to be there.  I lived in NW Alabama for 3 years as well and loved it.  I love the weather, storms, more extreme.  Guess it's a rush for me, whatever.  Some will think I'm nuts.

I know some of the folks here do live in more tropical climates and seem to be happy there.  Seems the older I get, the more I dislike are cold Winters and would just as soon have more of a moderate climate year round.  I'm talking more money, which I won't have (most likely) but any input on living more in say the Southeast U.S.?  Even maybe other countries in Central or South America.  I don't know if anyone here is in Central or South America, seems there is someone I've seen around though.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Each to his own. I so do not like tropical environments. I hate the heat for one thing and the whole ambiance.

So no surprise that I am happy in Ireland and prefer the UK in general. I've been to the southern US states, to the west coast and to some islands, etc. And it never suited me. 

Not to mention that there's nothing worse for your skin then the sun. But to those who love the tropical breezes, enjoy and happy sunny days!

:watermelon:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gael said:


> Each to his own. I so do not like tropical environments. I hate the heat for one thing and the whole ambiance.
> 
> So no surprise that I am happy in Ireland and prefer the UK in general. I've been to the southern US states, to the west coast and to some islands, etc. And it never suited me.
> 
> ...



I don't think I'd turn down Ireland, and actually there are lots of places I'd love to be able to visit, and just see  NW Alabama surprised me because everyone talked about the humidity thing, and I really loved it!  But yes, it is to each his own  I was drawn by the music playing too, the Jamaican beat or whatever it's called, love that!


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I haven't ever "longed" to live in a tropical area, although I enjoyed a visit to Hawaii for 2 weeks, I was way ready to come back to Oregon. I watched a movie filmed down in Florida though lastnight, and man it made me want to be there.  .



RE: Florida,what you need to do BEFORE thinking of moving to Florida is to vacation here in central Florida for 2 weeks in the middle of July.The constant 80-90 humidity (5-6 months) takes something to get use to. Thats what the wife and I did before moving here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

We've been to Hawaii during the winter months, and enjoyed it very much.  Visited various islands there, and had an absolutely wonderful time.  Don't think I would like to live there though, or Florida, or Texas, or Arizona...nowhere hot, whether dry or humid.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

*Celito Lindo for me...*

View attachment 5918View attachment 5919


nwlady said:


> I haven't ever "longed" to live in a tropical area, although I enjoyed a visit to Hawaii for 2 weeks, I was way ready to come back to Oregon.  I watched a movie filmed down in Florida though lastnight, and man it made me want to be there.  I lived in NW Alabama for 3 years as well and loved it.  I love the weather, storms, more extreme.  Guess it's a rush for me, whatever.  Some will think I'm nuts.
> 
> I know some of the folks here do live in more tropical climates and seem to be happy there.  Seems the older I get, the more I dislike are cold Winters and would just as soon have more of a moderate climate year round.  I'm talking more money, which I won't have (most likely) but any input on living more in say the Southeast U.S.?  Even maybe other countries in Central or South America.  I don't know if anyone here is in Central or South America, seems there is someone I've seen around though.



NWLady, I was living in the Florence area, which is northwest Alabama; but we had to move closer to a VA clinic because of my husband's illness, so now I am in Huntsville. 
I grew up in north Idaho, and have also lived in Washington, Oregon, and Missouri, over the years; but I really like the warmer climate out here in Alabama. We still get some snow, but it comes in inches, not feet, and it lasts for days, and not months.
I love the spontaneous thunderstorms that roll through the area, and I enjoy the early spring blossoms, and that flowers like Pansies will bloom all winter long.

I am not great with the summertime heat and humidity, but that happened even when I lived in north Idaho; so no matter where I live, summer is a time of getting up early, and spending the heat of the day sheltered from the hot sun.
It is also a pretty cheap place to live, except for maybe Huntsville (NASA and Redstone Arsenal here), but even then, it is actually MUCH cheaper than even north Idaho is. 
Fishing is free once you are 65, if you enjoy that, and there are wonderful yard sales, and the growing season is a very long one for gardening.
No place is perfect; but for me, this is the right place.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> View attachment 5918View attachment 5919
> 
> NWLady, I was living in the Florence area, which is northwest Alabama; but we had to move closer to a VA clinic because of my husband's illness, so now I am in Huntsville.
> I grew up in north Idaho, and have also lived in Washington, Oregon, and Missouri, over the years; but I really like the warmer climate out here in Alabama. We still get some snow, but it comes in inches, not feet, and it lasts for days, and not months.
> ...



I've often thought of coming back there HFL I'd forgotten you are down there, I love Florence, and started out living in Killen.  Those spontaneous storms thrilled me for sure!!  I used to swim a lot at night in the apt. pool they had for us.  Hot, summer nights with fireflies, and bats diving over me while I swam, LOL!  Loved it, so did my little dog.  One heartache was a good friend of mine died while I was there.  He was not a boyfriend, just a neighbor friend I knew for about, well, the 3 years I was there.  He was the sweetest heart, but drank way heavy.  He and his X were trying hard to reconcile but they fought like crazy.  One day he squeeled out of her place, and crashed down the road about 1/4 of a mile, killed instantly.  I don't get close to people usually but I loved this guy, like a brother, I cried for days.  I never saw a funeral like that one, they have the old-fashioned ones with miles of cars going to the cemetary after the service.  

I don't know, sometimes I feel like moving on, somewhere new, but not back, because I might have expectations of it being the same, which it never is


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2014)

Just been to the tropics. Too hot, too humid and like that most of the time.

I like Sydney, hot in Summer but not too hot, cold in Winter but never snows. 
If you can afford real estate near the beach, a nice breeze to cool you.

There's no place like home.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Just been to the tropics. Too hot, too humid and like that most of the time.
> 
> I like Sydney, hot in Summer but not too hot, cold in Winter but never snows.
> If you can afford real estate near the beach, a nice breeze to cool you.
> ...



I'm sure it is lovely there, and I would love to go there, as well as New Zealand someday.  If I remember right, I've seen quite a lot of your photos of Australia.  I know someone from there has many in their album.  I expect I will probably stay in Oregon, unless something extraordinary happens that would take me elsewhere


----------



## Justme (Mar 14, 2014)

I dislike anything much over 20C, so a tropical climate would be my idea of hell!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

I remember when my older brother Mickey came home from the service ... he had been stationed in Korea for a few years and finished his service in Key West, a few months spent there I believe.

Well, he came home to New York in February and he was quieter than usual for quite a while. Mom just kept saying, "Leave the poor boy alone - he has to adapt to the weather!"


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Justme said:


> I dislike anything much over 20C, so a tropical climate would be my idea of hell!



You and me both. I had a lifetime of high temp summers in the US and don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Perhaps I just like extremes and the challenges. Up to 50 C, (122 F), degree summer tropical humid in Thailand and down to -30 C, (-22 F), winter dry ice in Inner Mongolia. Monsoons, sand storms . . . from a compulsory one-liter bottle of water an hour and dehydration drinks, to icicles on your eyebrows. I remember coming here and leaving Bangkok at + 40 C, (104 F) and landing in Beijing six hours later at -20 C, (-4 F)!
> 
> I laugh about it now but my body went into shock at the sudden drastic change. We’re adaptable creatures, wherever we are we learn to survive and after adapting, even begin to enjoy life.



Obviously from your vast history of travel, you would have to be able to adapt and adjust to extremes. Better you then me, brother!:sunglass:


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh that is just what I always imagine when I think of Ireland.  Even though it was in black and white, I so loved The Tall Man with John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara, I think that is when I fell in love with Ireland. I think it was filmed there.



Easily the most iconic and beloved film about Ireland. It was filmed in Cong, Co. Mayo. Been there and the original cottage is long gone, dismantled piece by piece by tourists. But been to the recreation:

http://www.museumsofmayo.com/quietman.htm

 the locations in the film:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I was born in South America but can't help you about living there, because don't remember too much.
> 
> I don't like CA, I like changes in seasons and snow and rain and thunder and lightening, so for me the south is not even an option...I like visiting Florida every year and Maui every few years but that is my fill of hot and humid.



Hey!  I LOVE California!  MY BEACH MY WAVE GO HOME!  (whew got that out)  We do have changes in seasons but they are very subtle.  Don't let the door hit your butt on the way out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> Easily the most iconic and beloved film about Ireland. It was filmed in Cong, Co. Mayo. Been there and the original cottage is long gone, dismantled piece by piece by tourists. But been to the recreation:
> 
> http://www.museumsofmayo.com/quietman.htm
> 
> the locations in the film:



Oh I love it Gael!!  Boy those ole ways of courtship, and I got the biggest kick out of Barry Fitzgerald, he was wonderful!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh I love it Gael!!  Boy those ole ways of courtship, and I got the biggest kick out of Barry Fitzgerald, he was wonderful!!



A different era in Ireland then, that's for sure. With a touch of Hollywood! OH yes, oul Barry. I've met a few of them here.:whome:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

I say do all you can, while you can


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I say do all you can, while you can



And that has always been my philosophy. I always said take a trip when you get the chance, you may not get it later on.


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

Like what I have seen of Oregon. I liked  the Dalles (I think I am  right) HoodRiver area  BEEEEYUTEEEFULL


 I spent about three weeks, on a job, there and we ate at a restaraunt looking across the river at Mt StHelens. That was before the eruption.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> Like what I have seen of Oregon. I liked  the Dalles (I think I am  right) HoodRiver area  BEEEEYUTEEEFULL
> 
> 
> I spent about three weeks, on a job, there and we ate at a restaraunt looking across the river at Mt StHelens. That was before the eruption.



The only thing I can think of that would be a deal-breaker for me living in the Gorge is the wind.  Last time I drove through there, last Summer, my truck was nearly blown off the highway.  Along with some RV's that were also getting nailed.  My nephew lives in Troutdale, cold and windy, too often for me.  It is beautiful though.  If you go up the gorge beyond Yakima and over to George, WA, there is a amphitheatre there I got to camp near for a week, HUGE concert!  It was awesome to say the least!!


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> The only thing I can think of that would be a deal-breaker for me living in the Gorge is the wind.  Last time I drove through there, last Summer, my truck was nearly blown off the highway.  Along with some RV's that were also getting nailed.  My nephew lives in Troutdale, cold and windy, too often for me.  It is beautiful though.  If you go up the gorge beyond Yakima and over to George, WA, there is a amphitheatre there I got to camp near for a week, HUGE concert!  It was awesome to say the least!!



   Was living in Spokane WA at the time I had forgotten about the wind.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> Was living in Spokane WA at the time I had forgotten about the wind.


I think Spokane is lovely too Sid, also, if you head South toward John Day from out past Hood River & Dalles, it is way gorgeous out there.  Oregon is an interesting area, as well as WA because both have a little of everything to offer, coast, high desert, mountains  Oh, and the windsurfers are nuts about the Gorge


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

HappilyRetired said:


> I enjoy living in Florida everyday!!!



That's awesome To find just the right climate that suits you and be able to live there  One of my fave movies is Key Largo, so of course I've always wanted to go to Florida, also, Golden Girls are still my fave tv sitcom


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> Our general area and it ain't hot!layful:



_*Gael what beautiful countryside you live in, i have always been in awe of the glorious Ireland so beautiful *_


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Gael what beautiful countryside you live in, i have always been in awe of the glorious Ireland so beautiful *_



Jill, if it's possible to have a love affair with a county then I have had it with Ireland. Hope you get here some fine day. I'll put the kettle on as they say here!


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Now THAT is beautiful. I wouldn't care about the temperature, add a little forest in the top right hand corner and I'm on my way there.



You might find this interesting if you've watched the Game of Thrones series where some of it was filmed in N Ireland.

http://gb.pinterest.com/discoverni/game-of-thrones-filming-locations-northern-ireland/


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

perdy TG, I think I see some cannibals over there lookin for some grub though:eek1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



You are a surfer dude at heart.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Honestly, though (and you know how much I hate these "honestly, though" moments) . . . acclimating to the oppressive heat and humidity in the tropics is brutal.  AND there are big mean bugs and often big mean animals and hostile locals.  But, if the cannibals are well fed and wanna share the waves, I'm there.


----------

